# Biden: Invasione russa dell'Ucraina è imminente



## Darren Marshall (28 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da CNN il presidente americano Joe Biden in un meeting telefonico con il presidente ucraino ha definito imminente l'invasione russa.
Da parte Ucraina si prevede il peggio, un alto ufficiale delle forze armate ucraine si aspetta il saccheggio di Kiev da parte dei russi.

La NATO resterà a guardare?


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2022)

Il saccheggio di Kiev


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ricordiamoci sempre che agli esteri abbiamo un ritardato mentale come Giggino Di Maio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che agli esteri abbiamo un ritardato mentale come Giggino Di Maio.


Andrà tutto bene


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che agli esteri abbiamo un ritardato mentale come* Giggino Di Maio.*



Meno male che manca solo un anno alla sua sparizione.


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che agli esteri abbiamo un ritardato mentale come Giggino Di Maio.


sì alla Difesa uno ombra peggio di lamorgese, ogni tanto la si sente nominare non fosse altro per gli insulti che riceve
quel piddino-renziano alla Difesa invece è materia da intenditori della politica...


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andrà tutto bene


certo, anche perchè se digiti Biden oggi trovi sostanzialmente solo la sua volontà di eleggere la prima afroamaericana alla Corte Suprema al posto del liberal pensionato
questi sono i fatti imminenti di cui interessarsi...la guerra è alle porte, ma tranquilli ci sarà una nera alla Corte


----------



## Albijol (28 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come riportato da CNN il presidente americano Joe Biden in un meeting telefonico con il presidente ucraino ha definito imminente l'invasione russa.
> Da parte Ucraina si prevede il peggio, un alto ufficiale delle forze armate ucraine si aspetta il saccheggio di Kiev da parte dei russi.
> 
> La NATO resterà a guardare?


Secondo alcuni Bidet sta ingigantendo la cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo alcuni Bidet sta ingigantendo la cosa



Se Bidet sa dove sono collocate Russia e Ucraina nella cartina geografica sarebbe già tanto.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (28 Gennaio 2022)

Tranquilli, Bidet è un illuminato che controllerà abilmente la situazione.


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

Io non capisco perché ci sono così tante persone agitate contro Biden IN QUESTO CASO. In molti dicono che sta esagerando... Ma alla fine non ci credo che stia esagerando. O almeno le sue esagerazioni non porteranno a nulla. Mica ci sarà una risposta preventiva della NATO... Quindi o la Russia Invadera per davvero l'Ucraina e quindi avrà avuto ragione... O la Russia non lo farà e mica l'occidente e talmente fuso nel cervello per colpire per primo (Biden magari lo e... Ma le altre potenze no)


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Gennaio 2022)

La fine di un incubo dissero.... Li prenderei a testate


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché ci sono così tante persone agitate contro Biden IN QUESTO CASO. In molti dicono che sta esagerando... Ma alla fine non ci credo che stia esagerando. O almeno le sue esagerazioni non porteranno a nulla. Mica ci sarà una risposta preventiva della NATO... Quindi o la Russia Invadera per davvero l'Ucraina e quindi avrà avuto ragione... O la Russia non lo farà e mica l'occidente e talmente fuso nel cervello per colpire per primo (Biden magari lo e... Ma le altre potenze no)



Perché poteva essere evitato.. questo scontro ma Biden da quando è presidente che cerca lo scontro con la Russia.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2022)

Non ho mai capito l' astio generale verso la Russia.

Che fanno di male? qualche superesperto me lo sa dire?

Paiono il diavolo fatta nazione


----------



## Milanoide (28 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito l' astio generale verso la Russia.
> 
> Che fanno di male? qualche superesperto me lo sa dire?
> 
> Paiono il diavolo fatta nazione


Sono una potenza revanchista, al pari di Cina, Turchia, addirittura Iran, tesi alla ricostruzione del impero che fu.
Stanno agendo di concerto come lupi, per azzannare un acquila malata dalle divisioni interne appena si posa.
Tutte le revanchiste si distinguono per anti liberalismo, per essere contro la democrazia, per essere contro il tipo di vita a cui ci siamo abituati crescendo.
Qui leggo molti tifosotti dell'uomo forte, dei sovranisti che svenderebbero il proprio cubo e paese alle potenze straniere.
Non è che a suo tempo gli USA non avessero influenzato pesantemente la politica italiana.
Non è che gli USA in politica estera non abbiano commesso frotte di errori grazie ad una ignoranza generale dell'elettorato e ad un complesso militare industriale che vuole soprattutto consumare gli arsenali più che conseguire vittorie politiche.
Però penso che la mia qualità di vita sarebbe stata peggiore se la potenza influente fosse stata un'altra.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che agli esteri abbiamo un ritardato mentale come *Giggino Di Maio*.


Quello della via della seta?

In Germania e Francia se la ridono ancora.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me Putin lo sta facendo apposta per destabilizzare Osama Biden Laden.

Insomma, c'hai un idiota da quell'altra parte, fin troppo facile creare le condizioni per far vedere al mondo intero quanto è demente.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che agli esteri abbiamo un ritardato mentale come Giggino Di Maio.


Giusto per capire, anche avessimo il più illustre dei nostri connazionali, cosa vuoi che conti?
L'Italia in geopolitica conta come il 2 di coppe quando briscola è bastoni.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Gennaio 2022)

Però la Farnesina è uno di quei pochi posti della organizzazione statale dove c'è gente preparata.
Se sei un novizio catapultato li per caso, ti infilano un palo da una parte che esce dall'altra e miracolosamente ti fanno uscire dalla bocca cose sensate o meno stupide di quello che il tizio da solo direbbe.
Un apprendistato da molti invidiato .
Vieni a dire che l'ascensore sociale non funziona!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Gennaio 2022)

qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare perchè i Russi dovrebbero invadere l'Ucraina e dare subito la scusa alla NATO per sanzioni pesantissime e militarizzazione massiccia dei suoi confini? Per guadagnare cosa? Che la Russia cerchi di influenzare i governi Ucraini e il Dombass per tenerla nella sua orbita è cosa nota, ma un'invasione sarebbe una cosa folle, un costo enorme con pochissimi o nulli benefici. Siamo nel 2022 non nel 1800


----------



## Milanoide (28 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare perchè i Russi dovrebbero invadere l'Ucraina e dare subito la scusa alla NATO per sanzioni pesantissime e militarizzazione massiccia dei suoi confini? Per guadagnare cosa? Che la Russia cerchi di influenzare i governi Ucraini e il Dombass per tenerla nella sua orbita è cosa nota, ma un'invasione sarebbe una cosa folle, un costo enorme con pochissimi o nulli benefici. Siamo nel 2022 non nel 1800


È la Russia che per prima ha ammassato truppe ai confini e lanciato attacchi cyberwar.

Per completare il mio post precedente, il problema delle potenze revanchiste, in cerca di rivincite, è che vogliono perseguire la loro politica di potenza a scapito di stati che ora sono sovrani, indipendenti e magari vorrebbero continuare ad esserlo.
Come scritto sopra hanno colto e coltivato debolezza nell'avversario e cercano di colpirlo.
La Russia si prende l'Ucraina.
La Cina si prende Formosa.
La Turchia si prende tutta Cipro.
l'Iran spazza via Israele ed agli occhi del mondo musulmano diventa l'unico stato che ha veramente lottato per liberare la Palestina, mentre i paesi arabi del golfo hanno invece patteggiato con Israele.
La Turchia paese Nato sta sviluppando un aereo copia del F35. Perché? Si prepara ad un altro giro di valzer con gli avversari?
Perché compra sistemi d'arma russi?
Il prossimo passo della Turchia sarà riprendersi Tripolitania e Cirenaica? ( la Libia è un espressione geografica...).
L'india ha per avversari Pakistan e Cina. In teoria è schierata con gli USA. Ora compra sistemi d'arma russi. (È nella sua tradizione). Gli Usa sono nel dilemma se azionare le leggi (sanzioni) contro l'India per lo sgarbo o dimenticare per non spingerli ulteriormente fra le braccia avversarie.
Ci sono molti nodi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> È la Russia che per prima ha ammassato truppe ai confini e lanciato attacchi cyberwar.
> 
> Per completare il mio post precedente, il problema delle potenze revanchiste, in cerca di rivincite, è che vogliono perseguire la loro politica di potenza a scapito di stati che ora sono sovrani, indipendenti e magari vorrebbero continuare ad esserlo.
> Come scritto sopra hanno colto e coltivato debolezza nell'avversario e cercano di colpirlo.
> ...



si ma questa è logica pre seconda guerra mondiale. Che la Russia o altre potente cerchino l'influenza di alcune aree è cosa nota. I russi lo fanno in tutti i paesi ex-sovietici come Ucraina, Kazakhistan ecc...significa cercare di mettere politici allineati, disturbare la pace, finanziare il dombass con armi e soldi. Questo è noto. Ma invadere una nazione è roba ottocentesca, i costi saranno sempre superiori ai benefici. NEll' economia moderna il valore di un territorio è pari a zero, l'economia si costrusisce con la fiducia internazionale, il potere attrattivo degli investimenti e del capitale umano. Immaginiamo di invadere la California, l'area più avanzata e innovativa al mondo. Cosa resterebbe a parte tre vigneti del capitale umano e degli investimenti della sicilon valley che si volatizzerebbero in 1 giorno?


----------



## Baba (28 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono una potenza revanchista, al pari di Cina, Turchia, addirittura Iran, tesi alla ricostruzione del impero che fu.
> Stanno agendo di concerto come lupi, per azzannare un acquila malata dalle divisioni interne appena si posa.
> Tutte le revanchiste si distinguono per anti liberalismo, per essere contro la democrazia, per essere contro il tipo di vita a cui ci siamo abituati crescendo.
> Qui leggo molti tifosotti dell'uomo forte, dei sovranisti che svenderebbero il proprio cubo e paese alle potenze straniere.
> ...


Scusa ma come vive il cittadino medio Russo? Cosa manca a un cittadino Russo della vita che tu fai qua? Hanno il costo della vita più alto e gli stipendi più bassi? C’e più disoccupazione? C’è meno sicurezza? Non possono esprimere la loro opinione?


----------



## Milanoide (28 Gennaio 2022)

I costi saranno sempre superiori ai benefici. Vero.
Ma si combatte per il mito, per la grandezza passata, in realtà per mantenere coesione interna (Russa) agitando lo spauracchio del nemico esterno. Non è tutto razionale.
Attacchi perché sei debole, Putin. Perché se decadi dal potere hai le mani cosi invischiate che fai una brutta fine 
Ma anche sul fronte USA sono deboli.
Per divisioni interne e per spossatezza.
Una delle ragioni di debolezza attuale degli USA è proprio che per avventurismo hanno speso troppo in guerre inutili e gran parte del loro debito è in mano ad un avversario.
Hanno perseguito una politica dell'800? Boh! La guerra è la continuazione della politica con altri mezzi. (Ma proprio per questo il mio giudizio è che molte delle ultime siano state fine a se stesse o a vuotare gli arsenali).
Però quando circola troppo testosterone e si flettono i muscoli, in genere devi mostrare di essere pronto a fare altrettanto.
Certo gli Usa potrebbero limitarsi a buttare fuori la Russia dal sistema Swift.
In una settimana i negozi sarebbero vuoti come ai tempi dell'URSS. Inflazione al galoppo. Impossibilità di vendere le proprie risorse naturali come l'Iran.
Schermaglie. Distrazioni. Frammenti di un discorso rancoroso.
Ti riferisci a parametri attuali che sono presenti in Usa, parzialmente in Cina. La Russia è piena di cervelli, ma compra un sacco di cose da fuori, dalla Germania che non a caso non ci vuole smenare.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi interverrà a spiegare che secondo una scuola di pensiero un paese persegue una politica estera grosso modo uniforme, quale che sia il governo che lo dirige.
La politica estera degli Zar dell'800 è diversa da quella dell'URSS nei suoi aspetti strategici chiave? Putin la continua. Ma teme di più che la Nato lo voglia aggredire o che che la democrazia attecchisca in Ucraina e dia il pericoloso messaggio ai russi che si può vivere in un altro modo?


----------



## Walker (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che agli esteri abbiamo un ritardato mentale come Giggino Di Maio.


Il cameriere miracolato.
Siamo in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ah leggere certe cose vedendo la realtà mi cadono le braccia! sono 5 anni che i cosiddetti rivoluzionari combattono con le *armi della 1 guerra mondiale perche se la Russia si azzardava a rifornirli di armi la pacifica  Nato con l'America con i nostri onesti tg avrebbe urlato all'invasione e gli avrebbero attaccati  *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Trumpusconi interverrà a spiegare che secondo una scuola di pensiero un paese persegue una politica estera grosso modo uniforme, quale che sia il governo che lo dirige.
> La politica estera degli Zar dell'800 è diversa da quella dell'URSS nei suoi aspetti strategici chiave? Putin la continua. Ma teme di più che la Nato lo voglia aggredire o che che la democrazia attecchisca in Ucraina e dia il pericoloso messaggio ai russi che si può vivere in un altro modo?


Stai sicuro che la russiofobia di questi anni in occidente li hanno uniti ancora di più  hanno innescato il loro patriottismo pensa te 

p.s. occidente sta perdendo la sua democrazia 
si elegge se la su si vuole.. viva i tecnici


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Trumpusconi interverrà a spiegare che secondo una scuola di pensiero un paese persegue una politica estera grosso modo uniforme, quale che sia il governo che lo dirige.
> La politica estera degli Zar dell'800 è diversa da quella dell'URSS nei suoi aspetti strategici chiave? Putin la continua. Ma teme di più che la Nato lo voglia aggredire o che che la democrazia attecchisca in Ucraina e dia il pericoloso messaggio ai russi che si può vivere in un altro modo?



quale democrazia? La corruzione in Ucraina e' endemica, chi governa e' ai limiti del nazifascismo come mentalita' e idee. Si rischia una Polonia 2.0. Sono due visioni del mondo, e Putin fa i suoi interessi.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Il cameriere miracolato.
> Siamo in una botte di ferro.



Già. Chissà piena di cosa.


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quale democrazia? La corruzione in Ucraina e' endemica, chi governa e' ai limiti del nazifascismo come mentalita' e idee. Si rischia una Polonia 2.0. Sono due visioni del mondo, e Putin fa i suoi interessi.


E il fatto che Putin faccia i suoi interessi giustificherebbe un invasione ?
Boh, ragazzi io su questo argomento non riesco a capirvi. 
Qui si sputa su Biden perché per molti sta cercando il conflitto però quando si parla di Putin si dice che sta facendo i suoi interessi...
Però si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa per l'americano.

Per me la faccenda e molto semplice (ma sarà sicuramente un mio grandissimo limite quello di semplificare le cose al massimo e vivere in un mondo molto o nero o bianco) : chi per primo attacca lsarà in torto. Che sia la Russia ad invadere o l'America/Nato ad attaccare non cambia nulla.

Ad oggi vedo la Russia che per prima si è mossa sul confine assemblando uomini.
E ora vedo la NATO fare cose simili in risposta a quello che stanno facendo i russi.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E il fatto che Putin faccia i suoi interessi giustificherebbe un invasione ?
> Boh, ragazzi io su questo argomento non riesco a capirvi.
> Qui si sputa su Biden perché per molti sta cercando il conflitto però quando si parla di Putin si dice che sta facendo i suoi interessi...
> Però si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa per l'americano.
> ...


C'è un po' di commento in questo tifo ideologico, perchè di ideologia si tratta.

Con tutto il rispetto, fosse Trump, chi è di destra ( col paraocchi dell' ideologia politica) direbbe che gli Usa fanno bene.
Stessa cosa al contrario eh.

Io non so chi ha ragione, probabilmente entrambi, visto che ognuno fa i suoi interessi, ma di certo il giudizio è profondamente segnato dal tifo politico.


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E il fatto che Putin faccia i suoi interessi giustificherebbe un invasione ?



Per me si. Nel 2003 gli Americani invasero l'Iraq, paese sovrano (aggettivo che ora incredibilmente piace molto) sulla base di armi chimiche che non esistevano (mai ritrovate) e con prove fabbricate. Ora che Putin potrebbe usare gli stessi trucchi (potrebbe, perche' ancora non ha fatto niente) tutti a gridare allo scandalo.

Stesso discorso per l'attacco alla Libia nel 2011.


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Per me si. Nel 2003 gli Americani invasero l'Iraq, paese sovrano (aggettivo che ora incredibilmente piace molto) sulla base di armi chimiche che non esistevano (mai ritrovate) e con prove fabbricate. Ora che Putin potrebbe usare gli stessi trucchi (potrebbe, perche' ancora non ha fatto niente) tutti a gridare allo scandalo.
> 
> Stesso discorso per l'attacco alla Libia nel 2011.


Ma mica perché quelli delinquenti hanno fatto porcherie incredibili allora bisogna dire che chiunque fa qualcosa di sbagliato diventa automaticamente giusto eh.
Con tutto il rispetto che ho per te, il tuo commento mi sembra COMPLETALENTE FOLLE.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Gennaio 2022)

Le escort Russe sono le più fihe e quelle che offrono i migliori servizi. Il resto è noia


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ma perchè continuate a inquadrare la politica internazionale in termini morali?
L'idealismo wilsoniano è morto da 80 anni buoni, la geopolitca è realismo strutturale.
Leggete Waltz, Mearshimer, Krauthammer... 
Vedrete che vi sarà tutto piu chiaro.


----------



## Walker (28 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Chissà piena di cosa.


Scommetto di un materiale che inizia per M...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Gennaio 2022)

speriamo solamente, in ogni caso, di rimanerne fuori il più possibile. Non vorrei dire ma il nostro ministro degli esteri è Giggino il bibitaro Di Maio. In caso di guerra va ibernato per il tempo necessario.


----------



## Mika (7 Febbraio 2022)

Lo so il topic è vecchio ma l'argomento è attuale, ma le avete lette le ultime notizie dall'Ucraina? La Russia ha mezzo esercito a 10 km dal confine con l'Ucraina, i toni non si smorzano anzi, si inaspriscono. Esagero ad avere paura?

Spero che queste olimpiadi invernali non finiscano mai...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo so il topic è vecchio ma l'argomento è attuale, ma le avete lette le ultime notizie dall'Ucraina? La Russia ha mezzo esercito a 10 km dal confine con l'Ucraina, i toni non si smorzano anzi, si inaspriscono. Esagero ad avere paura?
> 
> Spero che queste olimpiadi invernali non finiscano mai...



Forse vera paura no, ma mediamente il mondo è abbastanza allo scatafascio e al peggio non c'è mai fine.

Speriamo siano solo minacce, sinceramente accontenterei i Russi e non accetterei l' Ucraina alla Nato mai, ci sta Putin sia preoccupato dalla cosa.

Comunque gli USA non fanno guerre da un pò, avranno super prurito alle mani

Hanno paura finisca il loro impero secondo me

La cosa che più mi fa incaxxare è che l' Europa pare non aver mai voce in capitolo su nulla

Abbiamo piu mezzi di tutti, per me è tempo di iniziare a fare la voce grossa


----------



## danjr (7 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come riportato da CNN il presidente americano Joe Biden in un meeting telefonico con il presidente ucraino ha definito imminente l'invasione russa.
> Da parte Ucraina si prevede il peggio, un alto ufficiale delle forze armate ucraine si aspetta il saccheggio di Kiev da parte dei russi.
> 
> La NATO resterà a guardare?


Il sacco di Kiev… cosa ci sarà mai di valore a parte i trofei di sheva?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Lo sapete che Trento è 
più vicino all' Ucraina di quanto lo sia a Catania? 

La butto cosi


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ho letto i commenti di vari utenti nei siti delle testate giornalistiche, tutti a dire "Putin fai il c... alla Nato e agli USA! Invadi l'Ucraina è tua di diritto! Nato e USA devono saltare in aria" dimenticando che noi siamo della NATO.

Ma cosa è questo odio anti-occidentale, non lo sanno che se loro possono scrivere sugli I-phone, fare i meme sui Draghi e Mattarella è proprio grazie agli USA e forze alleate? Vadano in Russia o Cina a fare i meme su Putin e Ying Ping o come si scrive il Presidente Cinese vediamo che fine fanno...

Voglio vedere se invece dei carri americani arrivavano i carri sovietici a "liberarci" ora dove stavamo dopo 60 anni di regime sovietico modello Polonia, Romania, Bulgaria...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho letto i commenti di vari utenti nei siti delle testate giornalistiche, tutti a dire "putin fai il c... alla Nato e agli USA! Invadi l'Ucraina è tua di diritto!" dimenticando che noi siamo della NATO.
> 
> Ma cosa è questo odio anti-occidentale, non lo sanno che se loro possono scrivere sugli I-phone, fare i meme sui Draghi e Mattarella è proprio grazie agli USA? Vadano in Russia o Cina a fare i meme su Putin e Ying Ping o come si scrive il Presidente Cinese vediamo che fine fanno...


Va beh ma è frocismo con culo degli altri.
La gente vede tutto ormai come un giochino virtuale.

La potentissima Russia ha il PIL dell' umile Italia, devono comunque dosare bene le loro azioni.

Non è che lassù se la passi bene il cittadino medio


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito l' astio generale verso la Russia.
> 
> Che fanno di male? qualche superesperto me lo sa dire?
> 
> Paiono il diavolo fatta nazione


Qui in Italia sulla Russia c'è un po' di tifo calcistico..
Molti odiano Putin a sx perché era intimo di berlusconi e in generale perché è un dittatore che viene percepito come fascista, contro i gay e contro gli intellettuali e i giornalisti.. Il che mi sta bene ma purtroppo sta gente è la stessa che durante la guerra fredda invece osannava l'unione sovietica come modello di sviluppo..
A dx poi ci sono i ******* come Salvini che fanno i fan boy di Putin perché in qualche modo si immedesimano in lui per le politiche da pugno duro e sovraniste..

Personalmente non mi fido della Russia ne di Putin, ma penso anche che lui faccia gli interessi della sua nazione e non i nostri.. Motivo per cui in occidente viene percepito come ostile..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho letto i commenti di vari utenti nei siti delle testate giornalistiche, tutti a dire "Putin fai il c... alla Nato e agli USA! Invadi l'Ucraina è tua di diritto! Nato e USA devono saltare in aria" dimenticando che noi siamo della NATO.
> 
> Ma cosa è questo odio anti-occidentale, non lo sanno che se loro possono scrivere sugli I-phone, fare i meme sui Draghi e Mattarella è proprio grazie agli USA e forze alleate? Vadano in Russia o Cina a fare i meme su Putin e Ying Ping o come si scrive il Presidente Cinese vediamo che fine fanno...
> 
> Voglio vedere se invece dei carri americani arrivavano i carri sovietici a "liberarci" ora dove stavamo dopo 60 anni di regime sovietico modello Polonia, Romania, Bulgaria...


Concordo

Una cosa che però non sopporto è che gli ostili a Putin oggi che criticano le mire sull'ucraina sono gli stessi che osannavano l'unione sovietica che era alle porte di casa nostra e avrebbero steso il tappeto rosso alla nostra annessione..
Coerenza zero...


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma è frocismo con culo degli altri.
> La gente vede tutto ormai come un giochino virtuale.
> 
> La potentissima Russia ha il PIL dell' umile Italia, devono comunque dosare bene le loro azioni.
> ...


Forse non hanno ben capito cosa sia una guerra Nato vs Russia sul suolo ucraino, uno stato europeo, non una guerra nel deserto del golfo tra Isis e Nato, ma due potenze con rispettivi alleati (la Russia ha come alleati Bielorussia, Kazakistan ecc ecc) due blocchi con due filosofie, armi di distruzione di massa, economie dominanti, intelligence moderne, migliaia di civili uccisi nei gli scontri, migliaia di soldati morti da entrambe le parti di cui anche molti soldati italiani, dimenticano il contingente in Romania e in Lituania, la flotta nel mar nero, senza dimenticare le basi USA e Nato in Veneto e nel sud Italia.

Non è un videogioco...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse non hanno ben capito cosa sia una guerra Nato vs Russia sul suolo ucraino, uno stato europeo, non una guerra nel deserto del golfo tra Isis e Nato, ma due potenze con rispettivi alleati (la Russia ha come alleati Bielorussia, Kazakistan ecc ecc) due blocchi con due filosofie, armi di distruzione di massa, economie dominanti, intelligence moderne, migliaia di civili uccisi nei gli scontri, migliaia di soldati morti da entrambe le parti di cui anche molti soldati italiani, dimenticano il contingente in Romania e in Lituania, la flotta nel mar nero, senza dimenticare le basi USA e Nato in Veneto e nel sud Italia.
> 
> Non è un videogioco...



Inflazione, aumento energetico, aumento materie prime.

Ci manca solo la guerra.... ovviamente chiacchiero anche io in maniera teorica perchè grazie a Dio non l' ho mai vissuta, ma c'è gente che ci ride sopra, roba da matti.

Non si rendono nemmeno conto.

Pure io l' ho sempre vissuta con quasi giocosità la cosa, non voglio essere troppo duro di conseguenza, leggo ( capendoci ben poco onestamente, ma fa nulla) di geopolitica internazionale da tanti anni, è uno di quegli argomenti che insieme ad economia e scienza mi suscitano profondo interesse da sempre, ma mi rendo conto di vederla come ben dici tu quasi come un "videogame".

Ma non lo è, affatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inflazione, aumento energetico, aumento materie prima.
> 
> Ci manca solo la guerra.... ovviamente chiacchiero anche io in maniera teorica perchè grazie a Dio non l' ho mai vissuta, ma c'è gente che ci ride sopra, roba da matti.
> 
> ...


Cmq personalmente reputo le possibilità di un conflitto Russia-Nato attorno allo 0,00%


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq personalmente reputo le possibilità di un conflitto Russia-Nato attorno allo 0,00%



Non lo so, anche io nel mio micro-piccolo la vedo impossibile, anche perchè la Russia sarebbe spacciata in partenza.

Anche solo in caso di sanzioni, la Russia già provata da quelle precedenti avrebbe poco da ridere.

Pero' non darei una possibilità cosi bassa come quella che dai tu.

Ad esempio in questi giorni inviati dell' UE sono in USA a trattare le forniture di gas, il che è già un primo passo.

Vedremo, l' Ucraina se non erro nemmeno ha i requisiti per entrare nella NATO attualmente, ma se dovesse fare i passi decisivi per entrarci io sono abbastanza convinto che la Russia non starà a guardare.
E avrebbero pure ragione in senso assoluto, sarebbero di fatto circondati dalle forze atlantiche.

La cosa che più mi da fastidio, è che l' Italia ha gran bisogno della Russia, per tantissime ragioni, ma non contiamo davvero mai un caxxo a livello geopolitico


----------



## Swaitak (8 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo so il topic è vecchio ma l'argomento è attuale, ma le avete lette le ultime notizie dall'Ucraina? La Russia ha mezzo esercito a 10 km dal confine con l'Ucraina, i toni non si smorzano anzi, si inaspriscono. Esagero ad avere paura?
> 
> Spero che queste olimpiadi invernali non finiscano mai...


Abito a pochi km da Sigonella, qualche aereo che gira mi sembra di sentirlo. Comunque non è la prima volta.
Speriamo che i nostri continuino a giocherellare con gli scontri Salvini Meloni dai, ci manca solo questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, anche io nel mio micro-piccolo la vedo impossibile, anche perchè la Russia sarebbe spacciata in partenza.
> 
> Anche solo in caso di sanzioni, la Russia già provata da quelle precedenti avrebbe poco da ridere.
> 
> ...


Paghiamo non avere mai avuto un impero e la pochezza politica degli ultimi 30 anni..
Pensare che siamo nel cuore del mediterraneo..dovremmo essere aghi della bilancia ma invece.....


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Paghiamo non avere mai avuto un impero e la pochezza politica degli ultimi 30 anni..
> Pensare che siamo nel cuore del mediterraneo..dovremmo essere aghi della bilancia ma invece.....



Non contiamo più nulla

Avevo letto qualcosa a riguardo, non ricordo se in 20/30/40 anni, non saremo nemmeno più nel G20, altro che G7


----------



## vota DC (8 Febbraio 2022)

Leggo che Poroshenko ora è perseguitato in Ucraina e ha chiesto asilo alla Russia. Se vero è molto grave perché l'attuale presidente Zelensky è accusato da Biden stesso di essere un fantoccio russo. Quindi manca qualsiasi referente politico per gli Usa. È una situazione peggiore dell'Iraq dato che lì i curdi erano filoamericani mentre qui i ribelli sono la popolazione russa in Ucraina e gli Usa dovrebbero intervenire per reprimere la rivolta nonostante abbiano rotto politicamente con lo stato ucraino.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi fa incaxxare è che l' Europa pare non aver mai voce in capitolo su nulla
> 
> Abbiamo piu mezzi di tutti, per me è tempo di iniziare a fare la voce grossa





Quali mezzi ?

Ti rendo noto che pure un paese arretrato di migliaia di anni e che ancora va avanti con riti tribali e veli islamici come il Pakistan, c'ha l'atomica.

Noi che c'abbiamo ?

Due motovedette in croce per salvare i migranti, ecco tutti i nostri mezzi militari. E non sono state in grado nemmeno di fermare quella criminale della Carola.

Ma dove vogliamo andare. A noi ci possono prendere a calci nelle palle pure i pescatori di perle della Papuasia. Stanno facendo di tutto per svenderci, figurati se ci mettiamo a fare la voce grossa.


----------



## Miro (8 Febbraio 2022)

Per me non succederà nulla. E' un braccio di ferro a oltranza dove nessuno dei due vuole cedere ma entrambi ci perdono a scatenare una guerra. Ipotizzo si andrà verso una risoluzione in stile Cuba '62.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Febbraio 2022)

Un' analista Bulgaro svolgeva la tesi secondo cui Putin raccoglie più risultati continuando ad agitare la minaccia della guerra che a farla veramente.
Perché le minacce dividono gli avversari sul da farsi.
La guerra vera e propria li unirebbe.
Una fonte, forse di parte, descriveva manifestazioni patriottistiche in Ucraina.

Io ogni volta che qualcuno scrive lasciamogli pure l'Ucraina, cercherei di mettermi in panni ucraini.

Comunque, nonostante la propaganda in giro nei vari stati, mi sembra che gli ex paesi sovietici scivolino verso l'occidente per inerzia. Non può essere che la Nato un giorno è cerebralmente morta (cit. Macron) e poi così attiva nel cercare nuovi membri.
La voce grossa la fai se hai un paese unito e più paesi europei uniti.
Altrimenti senti il coro stonato delle voci bianche.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quali mezzi ?
> 
> Ti rendo noto che pure un paese arretrato di migliaia di anni e che ancora va avanti con riti tribali e veli islamici come il Pakistan, c'ha l'atomica.
> 
> ...


Più che mezzi militari mi riferivo alla mera potenza economica

Cina, USA, Russia, India ... tutte i big del mondo fanno quel caxxo che gli pare.

L'unica che fa la marionetta è SEMPRE l' Europa.

Ci manca solo inizi a minacciarci pure l' Africa con i fucili a pallini.

PIL USA - 23.000 miliardi

PIL UE - 19.000 miliardi

PIL INDIA - 2.600 miliardi

PIL CINA - 14.000 miliardi

PIL RUSSIA - 1.500 miliardi

Dimmi tu se dobbiamo essere in balia di ogni evento


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inflazione, aumento energetico, aumento materie prime.
> 
> Ci manca solo la guerra.... ovviamente chiacchiero anche io in maniera teorica perchè grazie a Dio non l' ho mai vissuta, ma c'è gente che ci ride sopra, roba da matti.
> 
> ...


In realtà la guerra sarà la loro risposta al fallimento del sistema! non sta in piedi il capitalismo e la pazzia delle borse.. quindi nelle folli teste che vogliono ciò.. ragionano (parolone!) così.. chi vincerà spartirà quello che sarà rimasto e il giro di giostra mondiale sarà prepotentemente del vincitore! con le loro regole e il riavvio di tutto.. inutile dire che in realtà non ci sarà un vincitore, perché con l'atomica ci fai ben poco del post guerra..


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quali mezzi ?
> 
> Ti rendo noto che pure un paese arretrato di migliaia di anni e che ancora va avanti con riti tribali e veli islamici come il Pakistan, c'ha l'atomica.
> 
> ...


Eh grazie, negli ultimi venti anni abbiamo completamente quasi smilitarizzato... "La Guerra fredda finita, spendere soldi per l'esercito è da fascisti! Noi puntiamo tutti sulla diplomazia! Pace e amore!"


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh grazie, negli ultimi venti anni abbiamo completamente quasi smilitarizzato... "La Guerra fredda finita, spendere soldi per l'esercito è da fascisti! Noi puntiamo tutti sulla diplomazia! Pace e amore!"


Non entro troppo in questo discorso perché non c' è modo di trovare un accordo.
Ma dico solo che :
Hanno tagliato la sanità e tutti GIUSTAMENTE a lamentarsi... Soprattutto con il COVID.
Hanno tagliato alla DIFESA e ovviamente se dovesse scoppiare una guerra, tutti GIUSTAMENTE a lamentarsi.
Però se non possono tagliare nulla... Come lo chiudono il bilancio ()?

Tu ora ti stai lamentando del fatto che hanno tagliato alla difesa.
In Belgio leggo gente che impazzisce perché spendono miliardi per aerei militari che secondo loro non servono a nulla.

Mettere tutti d'accordo e impossibile.
Non si può fare tutto. Purtroppo.

Poi che su difesa e sanità andavano fatti sforzi perché ritenuti particolarmente importanti e strategici e un discorso che posso personalmente condividere con te.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non entro troppo in questo discorso perché non c' è modo di trovare un accordo.
> Ma dico solo che :
> Hanno tagliato la sanità e tutti GIUSTAMENTE a lamentarsi... Soprattutto con il COVID.
> Hanno tagliato alla DIFESA e ovviamente se dovesse scoppiare una guerra, tutti GIUSTAMENTE a lamentarsi.
> ...


Lamentarsi non è importante, è l' unica cosa che conta  

Il top è quando lo si fa in base alla sponda che governa ( non parlo qui dentro, in generale)


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Febbraio 2022)

Quando si tirano fuori le armi, non si parla.
Qui si parla tantissimo, perchè nessuno farà niente, come sempre.


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non entro troppo in questo discorso perché non c' è modo di trovare un accordo.
> Ma dico solo che :
> Hanno tagliato la sanità e tutti GIUSTAMENTE a lamentarsi... Soprattutto con il COVID.
> Hanno tagliato alla DIFESA e ovviamente se dovesse scoppiare una guerra, tutti GIUSTAMENTE a lamentarsi.
> ...


Ti rispondo in breve: ci sono tanti tagli di cose inutili prima di tagliare le cose essenziali (Difesa - Sanità - Ricerca - Istruzione - Infrastrutture) sono le 5 cose che per ultimo devono essere tagliate.

Come recuperi i soldi?
-Taglio agli stipendi dei parlamentari, ai loro rimborsi
-Lotta all'evasione fiscale con leggi ad hoc.
-Aumento dei prezzi per i beni non essenziali per le fasce altissime (da noi più hai soldi meno paghi)
-Recupero del patrimonio requisito alla malavita organizzata
-Liberalizzazione e legalizzazione con controllo dello stato di alcune cose ora illegali (droghe leggere, prostituzione) tanto uno se va a prostitute o si fa una canna se la fa anche se non è legalizzata, almeno qualcosa la recuperi.
-Taglio delle spese inutili (cattedre universitarie di indirizzi inutili dove per 2 iscritti ci sono facoltà esempio: scienze dell'allevamento, igiene e benessere del cane e del gatto, che fai nei corsi per diventare addestratore cinofilo, Master in Yoga, Dams ovvero discipline dello spettacolo dal vivo, scienze per la pace, Filosofia dei Simpson, e sono esempi).


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quando si tirano fuori le armi, non si parla.
> Qui si parla tantissimo, perchè nessuno farà niente, come sempre.


Magari nessuno farà niente con le armi (e speriamo) ma in un modo o nel altro ci sarà un vincitore e un perdente.
Si stanno scanando per cosa? Fanno finta che sia per l'Ucraina che vuole aderire alla NATO.
Alla fine o ci entrerà o non ci entrerà. E una delle due potenze agli occhi del mondo avrà dovuto inchinarsi.
In questo caso non vedo come potrebbero smorzare i toni.
Quando si parla di Cuba 62 non vedo come potrebbe finire in quel modo questa volta.
A l'epoca uno ha tolto i missili da Cuba e l'altro da Turchia e Italia + la promessa di non invadere Cuba.
In questo caso quali compromessi potrebbero fare?


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2022)

Allora, questa invasione russa?


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Allora, questa invasione russa?
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1801


Putin ha detto che durante le olimpiadi invernali cinesi non ci devono essere escalation militari, lo disse il giorno prima dell'inizio assicurando la Cina che durante i giochi non spareranno. Ma spero che vadano solo a maleparole e non passano i fatti. Sarei felicissimo del "can che abbaia non morde". Davvero.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh grazie, negli ultimi venti anni abbiamo completamente quasi smilitarizzato... "La Guerra fredda finita, spendere soldi per l'esercito è da fascisti! Noi puntiamo tutti sulla diplomazia! Pace e amore!"



Ma guarda, nemmeno a me piace spendere soldi in armamenti, non sono a favore della guerra, anche se qui andiamo OT.

Però gli armamenti servono come deterrente, e far capire che uno non scherza se viene aggredito.

La Turchia ad esempio viene rispettata (in realtà bisognerebbe usare un altro termine), e non perché Erdiokane fa semplicemente la voce grossa. Appena un jet russo sconfinò tempo fa, non si fecero problemi e lo tirarono giù.

Da noi invece fanno fuori gli aerei di linea in stile Ustica e noi insabbiamo per proteggere chi viene a maramaldeggiare. Poi compriamo gli F-35 non si sa per cosa, tanto prima che usiamo un arma siamo belli che rasi al suolo se qualcuno volesse.

Siamo penosi e basta.


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, nemmeno a me piace spendere soldi in armamenti, non sono a favore della guerra, anche se qui andiamo OT.
> 
> Però gli armamenti servono come deterrente, e far capire che uno non scherza se viene aggredito.
> 
> ...


Concordo appieno con te


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quando si tirano fuori le armi, non si parla.
> Qui si parla tantissimo, perchè nessuno farà niente, come sempre.


Si parla tantissimo? ma se viene anticipato dalla notizia del presidente della Repubblica qui in Italia !  Ah è pure più altisonante il solito servizio del covid! Tipo voi avete sentito Putin dire che sa benissimo che tutta la Nato militarmente è superiore alla Russia.. ma loro sanno pure che hanno tra le più forti potenze nucleari.. con finale : qui non vince nessuno! Macron non vuole questo scenario.. neanche io lo voglio (Putin) ma sottinteso se saranno costretti lo faranno a malincuore

Ma mi sa che questo ennesimo avvertimento non è stato reso pubblico...


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Febbraio 2022)

*Sembra essere fallito il tentativo di Macron volato a Mosca per strappare un accordo diplomatico tra Russia e Ucraina. Secondo varie fonti la situazione si è addirittura aggravata a causa del muro posto da Kiev su tutte le richieste avanzate da Putin.*


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Occhio che ci sono anche altre questioni in ballo, che si collega anche al costo del gas attuale che se non cala piano piano ci metterà tutti in ginocchio.

Il mondo occidentale in nome della doverosa transizione ecologica, ha di fatto detto a paesi come la Russia "entro 15 anni vorremmo fare a meno di voi"

Occhio che per un paese come quello sovietico significa fame e disastro sociale.
E sappiamo tutti che quando si è alle corde si fanno azioni che non si penserebberro nemmeno in condizioni di normalità.

Ci sono tutta una serie di connessioni nel mondo moderno che la preoccupazione dobbiamo averla.


----------



## Marilson (9 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio che ci sono anche altre questioni in ballo, che si collega anche al costo del gas attuale che se non cala piano piano ci metterà tutti in ginocchio.
> 
> Il mondo occidentale in nome della doverosa transizione ecologica, ha di fatto detto a paesi come la Russia "entro 15 anni vorremmo fare a meno di voi"
> 
> ...



1) non esiste nessun "paese sovietico"
2) non esiste la "minaccia" finanziaria, anche nel caso piu' estremo di pesanti sanzioni economiche, la Russia dovra' semplicemente guardare ad est per trovare partner commerciali. 

Chi pensa di liquidare la Russia cosi sbaglia di grosso, e comunque non resteranno a guardare. Che poi e' quello che sta succedendo adesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Più che mezzi militari mi riferivo alla mera potenza economica
> 
> Cina, USA, Russia, India ... tutte i big del mondo fanno quel caxxo che gli pare.
> 
> ...


Onestamente da mi sarei immaginato una visione più diversa.

Secondo me è una questione di interessi, come sempre. Però non è solo l'interesse.

"L'Europa non vale più nulla". Bisognerebbe vedere la prospettiva da un contesto storico sociale. L'Europa per anni, o meglio per SECOLI è stato il continente che ha portato più guerre, genocidi e massacri vari di SEMPRE. Giustamente ci focalizziamo sugli USA negli ultimi 50 anni, ma di fatto il ruolo più sanguinario è stato fatto proprio dall'Europa. Tra imperatori Romani, tra dittatori vari del 900, tra due guerre mondiali, colonizzazioni, imperialismo, genocidi vari e possiamo continuare in eterno. Non sto dicendo che gli altri continenti sono stati meno sanguinosi chiaro non è che i Persiani sono stati forse di (Meno?) o i mongoli.. ma credo che non è nulla comparabile con l'Europa degli ultimi 2000 anni tra Impero Romano fino ad Hitler.

Forse proprio questo "ruolo" sanguinario l'Europa cerca di evitarlo. Tra Colonizzazione ed Imperialismo che ancora oggi è una cosa sentita, per l'Europa ficcare il naso militarmente non è saggio e forse stanno facendo la cosa giusta. C'è il rischio di creare ancora più confusione. La Germania che blocca le armi è chiaramente interessi, ma la Germania che è stata responsable di due guerre se si mette pure ora a giocare a questi giochi bellici secondo voi come verrebbero fuori? 

Il massimo che si può fare per la UE/Europa è solo la diplomazia. Se Zio Puttin invade l'Ucraina i paesi Europei si faranno una ragione e basta. 

Ormai la situazione è questa, nelle relazioni internazionali si chiama "anarchia" ovvero non ci sono più quegli attori che in un modo bilanciano il sistema. Può essere gli USA con un monopolio o Blocchi come USSR e USA. Ora ognuno fa quello che vuole. L'Europa (Francia a parte che non è un caso che voglia una difesa Europea) cerca di focalizzarsi sugli interessi economici sperando che "siamo dipendenti tra di noi ergo no guerre" (ed è quello che io sono più d'accordo). Gli USA hanno un mucchio di problemi interni che tra qualche anno c'è il rischio di guerra civile. La Russia è un paese che vive solo per gli allori del passato. Sono passati 30 anni dalla caduta del muro ed ancora a livello di sviluppo interno è ancora un po' dietro.. I cinesi che più o meno fanno come l'Europa. Israele fa quello che vuole.. poi c'è L'Italia è tutti gli altri paesini che fanno da quello che è chiamato "Bandwagon effect" ovvero si cerca di non schierarsi con nessuno e seguire quello che sta "vincendo" salendo e scendendo sul carro. Ma non è un caratteristica solo italiana ma Europea in generale.
Vediamo credo che alla fine a decidere sarà quel pazzo di Putin, poi bisognerà vedere se gli Ucraini reagiranno. E gli altri paesi non faranno nulla


----------

